# For sale Renegade Classic hoof boots (pair)



## Reacher (17 September 2017)

Renegade Classic size 2W black (full length)
In a very good used condition

Comes with a spares kit, including 2 x tension straps, spare rubber keepers, an allen key and an instruction leaflet. Clean and ready to go.

Can email / Whatsapp photos

£110 inc postage
PayPal please


----------



## Reacher (3 November 2017)

SOLD


----------

